# Let's talk about Feelings



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, here we go again. I need to jump back on the journal bandwagon. Missed out for a month, didn't stop lifting, just journaling. Time to catch up a bit....


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Wednesday 2/14/07 Lower Quads*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats:* 
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8

*Leg Press:* 
6 plates - 12,12,12

*Leg Extensions:* 
110 - 12,12,10

Squatting feels better every week, time to bump the weight again.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Thurday 2/15/07 Upper Push "kinda"*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Flat BB Bench:* (very slow negative)
135 - 8
205 - 8,8,12

*Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
50's - 10,10,8

*Dips:*
BW - 10,10,10

*Lateral Raises:* 
25's - 12,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns:*
150? - 15,15,12


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

Wootage! Still looking strong, man!

A hearty welcome back to Journal-Land


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Is this your 3rd journal?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Wootage! Still looking strong, man!
> 
> A hearty welcome back to Journal-Land



Haha thanks! 




AKIRA said:


> Is this your 3rd journal?



4th I think.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Saturday 2/17/07 Legs Hammy*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*RDL's:* w/straps
45 - 12
135 - 8
225 - 8
315 - 8,8,8

*Bent Knee Good Mornings:*
205 - 10,10,10

*Hypers: *
BW - 8,8,8

*Vomiting:*
Breakfast - 1
Lunch - 1

And that's what happens when you go crazy on deadlifts after a night of drinking.  

On a side note, I like cottage cheese with apples.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never seen anyone vomit at my gym ....  

I guess I have to train harder


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

katt said:


> I've never seen anyone vomit at my gym ....
> 
> I guess I have to train harder



Oh I'm a old pro at puking. I make it outside and around the side of the building, then I let loose.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Again!


----------



## fufu (Feb 17, 2007)

rdl's looking strong.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Oh I'm a old pro at puking. I make it outside and around the side of the building, then I let loose.



I remember you posting in one of your previous journals about strange coloured puke from your Pre-WO shake.

Neon green or something?

That's gotta be one hell of a sight for passers by.


----------



## goob (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm happy.



What???? I thought this was about feelings????

Good job on hitting the gym hungover.  That takes real effort.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> rdl's looking strong.


 
 TY, TY. I can't do that without straps however, but I'm not training to be a powerlifter.  




Gazhole said:


> I remember you posting in one of your previous journals about strange coloured puke from your Pre-WO shake.
> 
> Neon green or something?
> 
> That's gotta be one hell of a sight for passers by.



Haha! Yeah, it was blue raspberry NO-Explode. It actually tasted better on the way up. 



goob said:


> I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks, I've been so busy lately, I really didn't have a choice.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sunday 2/18/07*

*Elliptical:* 5 minutes

*T-Bar Rows:*
1 plate - 12
2 plates - 10
2 plates + 35 - 10,10,10
*
WG Pulldowns:*
180 - 10,10,10

*Yates Rows:*
185 - 8,8,8

*CG Seated Cable Rows:*
160 - 12,12,12

*DB Curls:*
30's - 12,10,10

Damnit!! I still hate morning workouts!! I feel like I'm 10% weaker all around. Oh well, still felt like a good session.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Ohhh Sunday Morning...eh, might be psychological.  Ive read that man's testosterone was highest in the morning....but every male Ive spoken to has said they are stronger around 5pm.  Even myself.

So much for scientific data.

How do you like the Yates Rows?


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm curious on the Yates rows myself - do you feel any lower back pressure with this?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Techincally you should feel less.  Besides the grip, the only difference is the you stand more upright.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ohhh Sunday Morning...eh, might be psychological.  Ive read that man's testosterone was highest in the morning....but every male Ive spoken to has said they are stronger around 5pm.  Even myself.



My theory is that its all the extra food you've eaten in the day. The calories have been going in at a steady rate for about 8 hours or more, thats gotta count for something i guess.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My theory is that its all the extra food you've eaten in the day. The calories have been going in at a steady rate for about 8 hours or more, thats gotta count for something i guess.



Makes sense to me.  I can't raise a smile in the morning.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ohhh Sunday Morning...eh, might be psychological. Ive read that man's testosterone was highest in the morning....but every male Ive spoken to has said they are stronger around 5pm. Even myself.
> 
> So much for scientific data.
> 
> How do you like the Yates Rows?


 
 I like em. They were a little awkward at first because of the small ROM, but they are pretty cool.

 Yeah, I feel my W/O's are much more effective in the evening. 



katt said:


> I'm curious on the Yates rows myself - do you feel any lower back pressure with this?



Like AKIRA said, I feel a lot less pressure doing Yates Rows opposed to doing standard Bent Over BB Rows. 

Again, they are a little awkward at first with the small ROM, but I had to keep telling myself I was doing them properly. (And I am) 



Gazhole said:


> My theory is that its all the extra food you've eaten in the day. The calories have been going in at a steady rate for about 8 hours or more, thats gotta count for something i guess.



Well, I woke at 8, ate breakfast, went to the store to buy groceries, then I came home, took NO-Explode and worked out around 10. So I had a little in me I guess.     



goob said:


> Makes sense to me.  I can't raise a smile in the morning.



Same here, what's that quote? 

 "Are you suicidal?"

"Only in the morning."


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wednesday 2/21/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes 
*
Squats:
*45* - *12
135 - 8
225 - 3
275 - 3,3,3,3,3,4!?

*Leg Press:*
6 plates - 12,12,12,12

*Leg Extensions:*
115 - 12,12,12

Great workout today. Squat feels better than ever, knees feel pretty good, I feel pretty good.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

Spoken like a prodigy.

What kind of rep scheme were you doing for the squats?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Spoken like a prodigy.
> 
> What kind of rep scheme were you doing for the squats?



I was going for 6 sets of 3, not thinking I would get all 6, but I caught a second wind there at the end, and probably could have had 5 if I wanted that last set. It's also a confidence booster when you have a spot, I've never really had a spot before so I'm making good progress right now. Plus I'm eating like a horse, a semi-healthy one at that.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

So what happened to the fatcatmc handle? I am fuckin lost.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Treadmill:* 10 minutes
> *
> Squats:
> *45* - *12
> ...




Good workout.

Feeling good is...well, great!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> So what happened to the fatcatmc handle? I am fuckin lost.




Dunno, I guess I was just ready to ditch it. 



fufu said:


> Good workout.
> 
> Feeling good is...well, great!



Thank you, but it would have been even better if the lady on the smith machine let me jerk off on her. Damn she's fine....


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dunno, I guess I was just ready to ditch it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but it would have been even better if the lady on the smith machine let me jerk off on her. Damn she's fine....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thank you, but it would have been even better if the lady on the smith machine let me jerk off on her. Damn she's fine....



See now i half want to come to your gym to see this chick who'd make you ditch not only your name but public decency aswell, but there wouldnt be much point because i would never use the equipment now...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> See now i half want to come to your gym to see this chick who'd make you ditch not only your name but public decency aswell, but there wouldnt be much point because i would never use the equipment now...





Yeah, that's tainted equipment at that point.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Thrusday 2/22/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*BB Flat Bench:*
45 - 12
135 - 8
225 - 3
245 - 5,5,5,4,3

*Military Press:*
115 - 8,8,6

*Dips:*
BW - 12,10,9

*DB Front Raises:*
30's - 10,10,10
*
Tricep Pushdowns:*
150? - 15,12,10

Pretty good day today, absolutely shot after benching. A little too heavy on the Front Raises, otherwise perfect.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, that's tainted equipment at that point.



I just hope you can live with yourself when somebody gets stuck to that bench 

Good workout though!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I just hope you can live with yourself when somebody gets stuck to that bench




      Yuk.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yuk.



 hahahahaaha, thats the most fucking hilarious smiley ever!


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Is it just me or are those bench numbers jumpin?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought so too.

On both counts, the bench numbers and the perfect timing on the egg smiley.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is it just me or are those bench numbers jumpin?



Well, my all time best bench is 315, and a few weeks ago, before I started journaling again I hit 300, and barely missed 305 so thats about normal (I hadn't Flat BB Pressed in almost 2 months). But this was probably my best 5x5 performance ever, so yeah I guess they are.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel bloated and unattractive.


Nice job on the benching.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I feel bloated and unattractive.
> 
> 
> Nice job on the benching.



 

That should be everyone's first post in this thread:

State how you feel, before saying what you wanted to.

New rule Reproman/ Fatcatmc?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

goob said:


> That should be everyone's first post in this thread:
> 
> State how you feel, before saying what you wanted to.
> 
> New rule Reproman/ Fatcatmc?





Done.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I feel bloated and unattractive.
> 
> 
> Nice job on the benching.



Thanks DOMS. 

I think Midol helps with the bloating if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

I feel strangely dirty thismorning.


Bench is looking awesome atm 

I've got some catching up to do, haha.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yuk.



I feel like my emotions are all over the place, and people are all talking about me until I walk in the room and then they all just like sorta "shhhhhh here he comes" ...

ReproBrotherMan you gave that smiley an entire new persona ... a spooge glued smiley dude


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I feel strangely dirty thismorning.
> 
> 
> Bench is looking awesome atm
> ...


 
Thanks Gaz! But I'm willing to bet you can pressa lot more than you think BB wise. Those DB's go a long way.




BoneCrusher said:


> I feel like my emotions are all over the place, and people are all talking about me until I walk in the room and then they all just like sorta "shhhhhh here he comes" ...
> 
> ReproBrotherMan you gave that smiley an entire new persona ... a spooge glued smiley dude


 

ROFL!  

I runied that smiley forever.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2007)

Anxiety filled my head up until I jerked off.  Now I feel better and less hung over.

Are you hurting today?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Anxiety filled my head up until I jerked off.  Now I feel better and less hung over.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Back after being sick!*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*RDL's:*
135 - 8
225 - 8
315 - 8,8,6
*
Hypers:*
BW - 12,12,12

I felt strong, but I was still a little weakened from being sick, had to cut it short to prevent being sick. Today's workout will be full blown.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Work out looks good though!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Work out looks good though!



Thanks man. I had Good Mornings and Leg Curls planned but I was just to beat.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice RDL's


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice RDL's



Too right!

315 is fucking impressive


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Too right!
> 
> 315 is fucking impressive


 
It felt kinda light this week too, I was just too worn out I'm guessing, from being sick, and didn't have the mustard to finish the last set. Thanks though!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Friday 2/2/07*

*WG Pulldowns:*
100 - 12
180 - 12,12,12

*One Arm DB Rows:*
100's - 10,10,10

*Seated CG Cable Rows:*
160 - 10,10,10

*Yates Rows:*
155 - 12,12,12

Got real tired again today, and my stomach is on fire. May have to see the doc.


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm....not quite awake yet....

Good work on the Seated rows and one armed db rows.  100lb's is the most i've managed on the db rows.  Keep it up dude, it's looking good, despite your potential illness.....


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Strong DB rows!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah it was weird, I had all the strength I usually have, I just felt like I couldn't finish. I did, but it sucked.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Anything over 6 reps on deads are a bitch!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Anything over 6 reps on deads are a bitch!!!


 
Yeah when I work in that rep range, I have to use the straps, but I'm not training for a max DL, just trying to fry my hammies.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Good rowing!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good rowing!


 
Thanks man, the DB fucking suck at this gym though. The plates are those huge rubber ones. When I'm rowing 100's not only does it look like I'm using 200lb db's, but I whack myself in the mouth at least 2 times a set.   

Not to mention they only go up to 110.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 3, 2007)

> *WG Pulldowns:*
> 100 - 12
> 180 - 12,12,12



I'd be worried about an injury for no transition from 100 to 180 ... quit a jump.  Great weights and a great job getting there brother ... just don't wreck your cuffs.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'd be worried about an injury for no transition from 100 to 180 ... quit a jump.  Great weights and a great job getting there brother ... just don't wreck your cuffs.



I don't put it in the journal, but I do some stretching before. I'll throw another warm up in there to be safe next time.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Tuesday 3/7/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes
*
Squats:*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 8,8,8
*
Leg Press: *
6 plates - 12,12,12

*Leg Extensions:*
125 - 10,10,10

Really didn't feel like lifting at all today, so I just wanted to make sure I got some work in period. No progress today but I'm just happy I went.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2007)

Eh, not every day can be a championship day.

Save your energy and have a good one next time 

Was by no means a bad workout though, dude!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Eh, not every day can be a championship day.
> 
> Save your energy and have a good one next time
> 
> Was by no means a bad workout though, dude!



Yeah, I just haven't had the motivation over the past 2 weeks. I had a stomach virus pretty bad last weekend and this is the first time squatting since. 

Thanks, I guess it was a decent session!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Elliptical:* 10 minutes
> *
> Squats:*
> 45 - 12
> ...



6 plates on each side?  You asshole.  Ill catch up, you watch!

Whoa whoa, I just noticed, I thought you were going to ditch leg extensions?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 6 plates on each side?  You asshole.  Ill catch up, you watch!
> 
> Whoa whoa, I just noticed, I thought you were going to ditch leg extensions?



Uh no.... 

Just 6 plates.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Thrusday 3/8/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

* Flat BB Bench:*
45 - 12
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8,6,6

* Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
45's - 12,12,12

* Dips:*
BW - 10,10,10

* DB Lateral Raises:*
25's - 12,12,12
*
Incline DB Flyes:* 
35's - 6 (shoulder = ouch)

* Tricep Pushdowns:*
150 - 12,12,12

I was pretty happy with today. I have been utilizing a slow negative on the flat bench for the past few workouts, and my numbers are holding strong. I have a little discomfort in my left shoulder, not sure what from, but it's pretty annoying. Might have to put presses on the back burner for a while.

I haven't had 2 straight months of training in God knows how long due to illness or injury or fucking something!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2007)

Negatives on the bench is a bitch.  In fact, NOW I remember why I didnt opt for a barbell bench instead of DB Bench for the Power week.  If you get stuck, youre fucked.

I didnt make it to the gym yesterday.  I was hung over and never knew why...until I saw 6 pics put up on my myspace that I have ZERO recollection of.  Needless to say, I am still not into drinking for a while.  Yes even this friday night.  I will be going to the gym tonight.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Negatives on the bench is a bitch.  In fact, NOW I remember why I didnt opt for a barbell bench instead of DB Bench for the Power week.  If you get stuck, youre fucked.
> 
> I didnt make it to the gym yesterday.  I was hung over and never knew why...until I saw 6 pics put up on my myspace that I have ZERO recollection of.  Needless to say, I am still not into drinking for a while.  Yes even this friday night.  I will be going to the gym tonight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Good workout, looks like you are kicking the volume back up.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good workout, looks like you are kicking the volume back up.




Thanks, my upper's have been pretty close to this volume for the past few weeks, but it seems my legs respond to much lower volume, which I'm not complaining about.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually I am the same way. I've done plenty of 6-8 set days on lower, I love them.


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

I always have a spot, well almost always. And I like doing negs that are heavier than my max bench. I put 345 on the bar the other day and hit 2 negs. It killed!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Westsiiiiiide  ME Squat*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats:*
45 - 12
135 - 3
155 - 3
185 - 3
205 - 3 
225 - 3
245 - 3
265 - 3
275 - 3
280 - 2
290 - 1
300 - 1 *PR*

*Lying Leg Curls:*
125 - 7,7,7,5

*Hypers:*
35 - 7,7,7

*CG Pulldowns:*
205 - 7
225 - 7,5

*DB Curls:*
35's 10,10,10

*Decline Sit-Ups:*
BW - 12,12,12

OK, so on paper today looks pretty tough, but it was nice change of pace actually. The only thing I didn't like is that with the extended RI's on squats, the workout took me a little over 90 minutes. 

I'm gonna go ahead and call 300 a PR for a squat considering how low I go now compared to how low I used to go back in the day. These are "perfect" squats now and I get compliments all the time, hence the PR. 

I grabbed the first Westside template I found, so I don't know if this is right or not but I'll continue to go by this layout cuz I like it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

Fucking nice, dude. Very nice.

Im looking at a Westside style program for myself at the moment aswell. Big it up motherfucker .

Good going on the PR also


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking nice, dude. Very nice.
> 
> Im looking at a Westside style program for myself at the moment aswell. Big it up motherfucker .
> 
> Good going on the PR also



Thanks man, it's nice to change things completely every once in a while, it's liberating!

We almost posted simultaneously in each others journals.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice squawtski.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice squawtski.



Athankyou.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks man, it's nice to change things completely every once in a while, it's liberating!
> 
> We almost posted simultaneously in each others journals.



We must have a special connection...

...will you marry me?



And aye! I cant wait to start. But first i have to write the program, lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

*DE Bench 3/13/07*

*Elliptical:* 15 minutes

*Speed Bench:* (60 sec RI)
45 - 12
145 - 9x3
*
Military Press:* (180 sec RI)
160 - 5,5,3
*
Tricep Pushdowns:* (60 sec RI)
140 - 15,15,12
*
Yates Rows:* (90 sec RI)
165 - 12,12,10

*Hanging Leg Raises:* (60 sec RI)
BW - 12,12,12

Pretty happy with today's workout. Haven't front pressed heavy in a long while, and I'm only a few reps from a PR already. It's only day 2 of this routine and I'm already loving it. My shoulder warmed up today and I had little to no pain for the workout, so that's good too. People were giving me weird looks while I was doing the speed bench, so I just gave them a look like I knew something they didn't . 

A few chicks that used to workout at my first gym have joined this gym. All I can say is HPOA. The one tall blonde chick has what I like to call a "breezeway." She wears spandex and you can see right through her legs at the crotch. Leaves little to the imagination. Love it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice going dude!

How did you find the Speed Benching? Ive never done it.

Enjoying Westside so far?

You couldnt do me a favour could you and email/PM the Westside template you used? Just for research *shrugs*.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice going dude!
> 
> How did you find the Speed Benching? Ive never done it.
> 
> ...



The speed benching was cool. I figured I would power right through the sets but believe it or not by the 7th and 8th sets I was finding it hard to be as explosive as the others. Pretty neat stuff. 

Only 2 days in and I absolutely LOVE westside. I feel like I'm bigger and stronger already.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2007)

Ohh Westside.  Didnt see that post.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The speed benching was cool. I figured I would power right through the sets but believe it or not by the 7th and 8th sets I was finding it hard to be as explosive as the others. Pretty neat stuff.
> 
> Only 2 days in and I absolutely LOVE westside. I feel like I'm bigger and stronger already.



Great stuff! I cant wait to get on with it, now!

With the power/speed stuff, how is it meant to be done? Obviously its gotta be explosive, but controlled too i guess. Dont wanna be slamming the BB into my chest!

Thats crazy with the fatigue thing. Because 3 reps at 50-60% is light as anything, lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great stuff! I cant wait to get on with it, now!
> 
> With the power/speed stuff, how is it meant to be done? Obviously its gotta be explosive, but controlled too i guess. Dont wanna be slamming the BB into my chest!
> 
> Thats crazy with the fatigue thing. Because 3 reps at 50-60% is light as anything, lol.



I was doing it very controlled, almost "pulling" the bar back to my chest and exploding back up obviously. I accidentally slammed once or twice, but it's the first time I've ever tried it so not too shabby I guess.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I was doing it very controlled, almost "pulling" the bar back to my chest and exploding back up obviously. I accidentally slammed once or twice, but it's the first time I've ever tried it so not too shabby I guess.



Yeah, thats the way i figured it should be done. I was trying to work it out last night.

I guess itll just take some practice!

Good job though, looked like a solid workout!


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn, I had to scroll up a while to find a workout.

Doing Westside? Cool.

I will be tracking this journal and seeing how it turns out. Good luck.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

btw...HPOA?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Damn, I had to scroll up a while to find a workout.
> 
> Doing Westside? Cool.
> 
> I will be tracking this journal and seeing how it turns out. Good luck.



Thanks. 

Now that I'm back to eating mass quantities of food, I don't see why I shouldn't try to add some strength. 

HPOA = Hot piece of ass (huh-po-wa)


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Elliptical:* 15 minutes
> 
> *Speed Bench:* (60 sec RI)
> 45 - 12
> ...




30 seconds or less on the speed bench! This is crucial. Also I would drop the yates row and do some DB rows, they are badass for this program! I am happy to see some westside though! Its a badass program.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2007)

30 sec or less of rest?  I thought 60 was high too, but I havent looked at westisde in months.


----------



## Double D (Mar 16, 2007)

For any kind of speed work its 30 or less.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> For any kind of speed work its 30 or less.



Every template that I have found on the internet says 45-90 seconds. Any links? Plus the template I'm using calls for my to row 4 days a week, I'm running out of options!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2007)

I found the Big Mike's template and see that it says to do 1 minute of rest.  "8-10 sets,...3 reps,...1 minute rest"  Its off of bodybuilding.com.  I cant click on any other sites.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I found the Big Mike's template and see that it says to do 1 minute of rest. "8-10 sets,...3 reps,...1 minute rest" Its off of bodybuilding.com. I cant click on any other sites.


 



Oh and FYI, I'm thinking at least a week to recoop my knee. 

Fucking axe kick.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

Check the thread I have here in training theres been tons of things posted on it. But think about this: You are doing SPEED work, so speed being the key word. Theres nothing hard or exhausting about it. Go to the actual westside website, there are all kinds of templates on this, but everywhere I have ever read says 30 or less.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

I just went to westside and it said around 45 seconds rest. So 45 looks good, but I have read multiple times under 30, but dont ask me where.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just went to westside and it said around 45 seconds rest. So 45 looks good, but I have read multiple times under 30, but dont ask me where.



Where?


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know alot about westside(well, a decent amount), but I remember watching a video by the westside guys. When they did speed benching two guys just basically went back to back on sets, not stopping, the changing of the weights and setting up for the benching took about 30 seconds. Plus I think I remember them saying to take 30 secs between sets.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Its totally different everywhere you go, but since it says speed bench I would say just go as fast as possible.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

I found your thread and posts #44 & #48 from Andalite talka bout rests.

45-90 sec in #44.
1 minute in #48.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah dude its totally different all over the net! I would love to ask Louie myself. Seems like the ri's are f-ed up all over the place. I say 30-45.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Knee Update*

Haven't been working out due to a minor knee injury, should be back in it to win it next week. I can't seem to shake the injury bug.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

lawl, nice avatar.

What happened to the knee?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, nice avatar.
> 
> What happened to the knee?



Heh, thanks. That's me arriving late to a spring training game because I left my ticket at home. 

I've had a bum knee since I was 16 and if I put the wrong kind of torque on it, I'm flat on my ass. 

Needless to say, I was hopped up on a turbo iced coffee and thought it was a good idea to prove that I can kick our TV that's mounted in the corner above my head. I was successful with my right leg, but when I did it with my left leg I popped my knee out and well, ended up on my ass. It's about 90% as of this morning.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)

lawl, that blows. But hey, what's all this training worth if you can't use it in everyday situations like kicking a TV?

Doesn't sound too bad, time off can always be good too.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, that blows. But hey, what's all this training worth if you can't use it in everyday situations like kicking a TV?
> 
> Doesn't sound too bad, time off can always be good too.





I know, those crazy ninja TV gangs will getcha.. I'm set.


----------



## fufu (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude is it just me, but if KelJu maybe shaved is face to the length of yours could you 2 look kinda alike?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude is it just me, but if KelJu maybe shaved is face to the length of yours could you 2 look kinda alike?


 
ROFL!!

His "caveman" picture was actually the inspiration for my beard. It's only a few weeks old, but I'm a hairy bastard, I'm sure I'll catch up quick!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Haha....Yeah I know the feeling I grow a beard in no time flat. I cant stand it though, always shaved!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2007)

Dammit, i wish i could grow a beard


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dammit, i wish i could grow a beard



Shaving every day when you don't want the beard sucks though...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Shaving every day when you don't want the beard sucks though...



One day ill hit puberty and ill know where you're coming from.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, where are the stats!    Didnt you return to the gym yesterday?

I go back tomorrow...aw shit, I guess I have to plan.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok, where are the stats!    Didnt you return to the gym yesterday?
> 
> I go back tomorrow...aw shit, I guess I have to plan.



I was on my feet all day yesterday and my knee was killing me.  

I have full ROM, and little discomfort when actually using my knee, but I'm better off playing it safe. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be set. 

Tonight I get to play with my new mobile broadband card...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

What is the plan for tomorrow?  Youre still doing Westside right?  So I assume some leg work is inevitable.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What is the plan for tomorrow?  Youre still doing Westside right?  So I assume some leg work is inevitable.



Hell yeah, I loved westside for the 2 days I did it. 

I'll probably start from scratch again with ME Squats, can't hurt to hit my weakness again....


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Pull 4/5/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Seated CG Cable Rows: *(60 RI's)
80 - 15
110 - 12
160 - 10,10,10
*
Wide Grip Pulldowns: *(60 sec RI's)
140 - 10,10,10

*Straight Arm Pulldowns: *(60 sec RI's)
120 - 12,12,12

*Nautilis Preacher Curl:* (45 sec RI's)
45 - 12,11,9

*Weight:* 204

Took it nice and easy today, shortened up RI's and did very slow negatives the whole workout. I've decided to do Push/Pull/Legs for the next few weeks. I'm not ready to commit to a strength building program just yet, cuz while I was resting my knee, I had a weird stomach virus thing going, and my diet was shit. I felt weak as hell during this workout but what can ya do? I'm eating now so....


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with taking it easy now and then. How ya been?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nothing wrong with taking it easy now and then. How ya been?



Pretty good, thanks. Just trying to get shit back on track. One thing happens, then another, and the next thing ya know everything is ass backwards. How's by you?     *strolls over to your journal*


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

Good job on the straight arm pulldowns.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, I thought you were going to wait until Monday to start working out again.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, I thought you were going to wait until Monday to start working out again.





Monday will be my first leg workout.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job on the straight arm pulldowns.



TY, I don't know why I haven't done them in a long while, I love that movement.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Monday will be my first leg workout.



I'm watching you, pal!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Push (kinda) 4/6/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes
*
Nautilis Seated Front Press:* (75 sec RI's)
85 - 18
125 - 10
160 - 8,8,8 (very slow negatives)
*
Nautilis Seated Shoulder Press:* (60 sec RI's)
90 - 12 (very slow negatives)
90 - 12,12

*Nautilis Lateral Raises: *(60 sec RI's)
80 - 12,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns:* (45 sec RI's)
140 - 15,12,10

*Stairmaster:* 20 minutes (lvl 7)

Today was interesting. I've been dying to try machines for the longest time, and I have to admit, my shoulders, chest and triceps are on fire. They are as pumped right now as the first time I used NO Explode, and I'm not taking anything other than a multi, whey, and EFA's. Did some cardio and I feel great. I'm half tempted to stick with the machines for a few weeks, just for kicks...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

Machines are a great change up.  I do both a different times of the month and love the effects.  Good workout Repro


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Machines are a great change up.  I do both a different times of the month and love the effects.  Good workout Repro



Thanks BC. 

I may end up doing something similar if I start seeing some good results.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Straight arm pulldowns own. Nothing gets the teres muscles/rear delts burning like those.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Machines are a great change up.  I do both a different times of the month and love the effects.  Good workout Repro



Start a journal.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Start a journal.





That's one I think we'd all be interested in.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm here to pollute the journal of my arch enemy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 6, 2007)

fufu said:
			
		

> Start a journal.





			
				ReproMan said:
			
		

> That's one I think we'd all be interested in.



  Sorry gents.  I am contractually prevented from keeping journals, logs,  or anything with my personal details in it so it's not gonna happen for a while.  I give out tid-bits that push the limits as it is.  But I can keep supporting youse guys in yours.  Hope that's enough ...


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

: /


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sorry gents.  I am contractually prevented from keeping journals, logs,  or anything with my personal details in it so it's not gonna happen for a while.  I give out tid-bits that push the limits as it is.  But I can keep supporting youse guys in yours.  Hope that's enough ...


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm here to pollute the journal of my arch enemy.


 
I thought you're arch enemy was ABC's????


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I thought you're arch enemy was ABC's????



I think he was sending PM's to Rob, so now I'm not allowed to talk to him anymore.    I guess he's allowed to still make comments about me though.  


I got an infraction for calling him a "noob."


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I got an infraction for calling him a "noob."





   Thats brutal, better watch that, those are fighting words!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Legs 4/10/07*

*Treadmill:* 5 minutes

*Elliptical:* 5 minutes
*
Leg Press:* (60 sec RI's)
2 plates - 18
4 plates - 15
6 plates - 12, 12, 9 

*RDL's:* (90 sec RI's)
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8

*Leg Extensions:* (60 sec RI's)
115 - 10,10,10

*Lying Leg Curls:* (60 sec RI's)
100 - 10,10,8

*Weight:* 203.5

Nice and easy today, first lower workout in quite some time. Not sure the tempo, but very slow and very controlled on every movement, more so that usual. Grip was kinda suffering during RDL's but all in all a good day. Had a big time pounding headache, had to cancel cardio today. I'll do some calf work as well next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought you were holding yourself back on the leg press, but when you think about it...slow negatives + 60 sec rests = panting problems.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I thought you were holding yourself back on the leg press, but when you think about it...slow negatives + 60 sec rests = panting problems.



Yeah, it kicked my ass actually. I didn't have a bad headache when I got to the gym, but the leg press made it really thump.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like a good workout to me, dude!

How did the offending knee hold out?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Looks like a good workout to me, dude!
> 
> How did the offending knee hold out?



Thanks Gaz!

It did pretty well actually. I don't have a problem with Leg Presses, in fact I could have done them the whole time, but it was better to rest my knee, and get it pain free before I started working out again. Next week will be the real test with squats....


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks Gaz!
> 
> It did pretty well actually. I don't have a problem with Leg Presses, in fact I could have done them the whole time, but it was better to rest my knee, and get it pain free before I started working out again. Next week will be the real test with squats....



Im glad it didnt give you too much trouble, just try to go easy on the Squats man! At least be careful, ya crazy mofo


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder if your knee starts to hurt again after your next squat trial if youll be in the same boat as me.

When I start to look into Westside, I will have to try squats again.  Theres been sufficient rest, so if it hurts this time around then its quite clear that I will have to give it up.

With all the variations, it might be a suttle sacrifice.  Giving up squat numbers reminds me of an expression I heard on LS1.COM.

Automatics win races
Manuals impress high school kids

(Talking about transmissions..)


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if your knee starts to hurt again after your next squat trial if youll be in the same boat as me.
> 
> When I start to look into Westside, I will have to try squats again.  Theres been sufficient rest, so if it hurts this time around then its quite clear that I will have to give it up.
> 
> ...



I like that analogy. 

I'm really not concerned with numbers right now and my workouts defintely reflect that. I always seem to lose focus on my goals, and really all I want to do is put on some decent mass, and cut up a bit. Not looking to be a powerlifter, and I think sometimes I let all the options I have out there overwhelm me. 

Watching some of those videos of Branch Warren and Jay Cutler training remind me of how biased the pros are around here when it comes to training. I could care less about being physically fit really...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Pull*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*60 second RI's across the board.*

*Underhand Grip Pulldowns: *
80 - 18
120 - 15
140 - 8
170 - 12,10,10

*Bent Over DB Rows: *
90's - 8,8,8
90's - 8 drop to 50's - 12

*Straight Arm Pulldowns: 
*120 - 12,12,12
*
DB Curls: *
30's - 10,10,10

*Stairmaster: *20 minutes (back and forth between lvl 4-7, mostly 4 )

*Weight:* 204.5

Kinda kicked my ass today, felt pretty good. I like the lower RI's. I don't think I was in the gym for more than 50 minutes and that's with the cardio. It's a beautiful thing working out at an empty gym.

Along the same lines, it looks like the Golds that AKIRA and I used to work out at, reopened under a new name, with all the same equipment and I really liked that place....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerSports or something.  It says "Fitness Center" underneath the title that scared me off.  I thought for sure I mentioned seeing this sign already.  

Fridays tonight?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> PowerSports or something.  It says "Fitness Center" underneath the title that scared me off.  I thought for sure I mentioned seeing this sign already.
> 
> Fridays tonight?



What time you going up there? I might get a bite to eat, but I wanna see the end of the Ultimate Fighter and watch the Tito vs. Dana White fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

They put TUF on the TVs last time.  Last time we went, I was already there at this hour.  I am waiting for fat frankie to get out of the shower so I can poop.

Oh yeah, Ryan got 6 months house arrest, not jail.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They put TUF on the TVs last time.  Last time we went, I was already there at this hour.  I am waiting for fat frankie to get out of the shower so I can poop.
> 
> Oh yeah, Ryan got 6 months house arrest, not jail.



Well, that's not nearly as bad.

Can he work?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah.  IN fact, the way he worded it, it sounds like a curfew. "During the day I am a normal person."

No drinking or anything for him unless its at home or work.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

He can drink, and he has to stay at home. He'll be fine.


I'm gonna jump in the shower. I'll be up there in 30 min.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Push 4/13/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*60 second RI's across the board.*

*BB Bench:*
45 - 18
135 - 15
185 - 12,8,7 

*Nautilus Shoulder Press:*
95 - 12,10,10

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:*
80 - 12,12,12

*Dips:*
BW - 8,8,8

Ok, so I overshot a little on the bench with the 60 second RI's. Didn't have time to do cardio today, I'll get in there tomorrow on my way home.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

Seems like people poop out on benching with short RI's more commonly than other movements, it's like some strange enigma. Regardless, good workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder why that is, because squats and deads are way tougher than bench, and short RIs dont seem to be much of a problem with those...

But aye! Solid workout man


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww geee whiz, thanks guys!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Lower 4/16/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*90 second RI's across the board*

*Squats:*
45 - 8
135 - 8
185 - 8
205 - 8,8,8 

*RDL's: w/straps*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8,8

*Leg Extensions:*
95 - 12,12,12,12
*
Leg Curls:*
100 - 10,10,10,
*
Nautilis Calf:*
85 - 25,25,25,25

Pretty stoked. Squats were good, deep, perfect. RDL's were a little tough backed up to squats, I may go to 2 leg days. I liked the 4 day split when I did it before. Very pleased.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh no no, dont worry about the squats + deads.  That shit goes away after 2 weeks.

Only time it fucked with me is when I did squats after deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Elliptical:* 10 minutes
> 
> *90 second RI's across the board*
> 
> ...



Yeah, Squats and Deads back to back is brutal as hell, lol. Awesome workout dude! Looks like you hit your marks right across the board with this one


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice workout buddy, looking good.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, Squats and Deads back to back is brutal as hell, lol. Awesome workout dude! Looks like you hit your marks right across the board with this one




That I did! Thanks Gaz!



Double D said:


> Nice workout buddy, looking good.




Thanks D. 

Starting to feel more confident on the ole knee. Almost back to full speed.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Old squats are almost even with your deads!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Pull 4/20/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Wide Grip Pullups:* (90 sec RI's)
BW - 6,6,6,5,4

*Yates Rows:* (90 sec RI's)
185 - 12,10,10
*
CG Seated Cable Row:* (90 sec RI's)
200 - 6,6,6,6

*DB Shrugs:* (60 sec RI's)
110's - 15,15,15

*DB Curls:* (60 sec RI's)
30's - 12,11,10


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Old squats are almost even with your deads!



Well I was going super slow with the RDL's. Before I hurt myself I was doing 315 3 sets of 6-8.

My squat is lightyears behind because I've been nervous all these years. But they actually seems to be helping my knee.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

Five sets of pullups! That must have hurt like a motherfucker!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2007)

Or felt good.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Or felt good.



I find that they can both be the same thing sometimes


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Push 4/21/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Nautilis Vertical Press:* (90 sec. RI's)
45 - 18
95 - 15
155 - 12,12,12 (super slow reps)

*Standing Military Press:* (90 sec. RI's)
95 - 12
115 - 8,8,8

*Dips:* (90 sec RI's)
BW - 10,10,10,14

*Nautilis Lateral Raise:* (60 sec RI's)
80 - 15,15,15,15
*
Tricep Cable Pushdowns:* (60 sec. RI's)
140 - 15,15,15

Man, I was on fire today. Good shit.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice work. What do you mean on fire? The burn?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work. What do you mean on fire? The burn?



Thanks D. 

I just had a lot of energy today, felt great. On fiya!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Legs/Quads 4/23/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes

*Squats:* (90 sec RI's)
45 - 12
135 - 8,8,8 (stayed in the hole for 3-4 seconds)
225 - 8,8,8

*Leg Extensions:* (90 sec RI's)
110 - 12,12,12,12
*
Nautilus Seated Calf:* (60 sec RI's)
125 - 25,25,25,25,25

I decided to go back to the 4 day split. I like the idea of doing quads and hammys on different days, so there ya have it. Food intake has been great over the passed few weeks, and I feel so much better than I had.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Noich!

Squats are looking good, dude! 

So you're doing Upper Push/Upper Pull/Quads/Hams for your split?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Noich!
> 
> Squats are looking good, dude!
> 
> So you're doing Upper Push/Upper Pull/Quads/Hams for your split?



Thank ya!

Yeah for the next few weeks or so. Then I'm gonna give Westside another go at some point.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

You like using the Nautilus machines, eh?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You like using the Nautilus machines, eh?



I love the push machines, and the lateral raise machine. The calf machine is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever seen though. I would use the leg press for calves if they were on a fixed plane, but they shift all over the place and you can't.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pull 4/25/07*

Treadmill: 10 minutes
*
CG Pulldowns: *(120 sec RI's)
80 - 18
120 - 12
220 - 6,6,6
220 - 6 drop to 120 - 9

*DB Rows: *(120 sec RI's) w/straps
110's - 6,6,6,6
*
Straight Arm Pulldowns: *(60 sec RI's)
120 - 12,12,12
*
Nautilus Preacher Curl:* (60 sec RI's)
80 - 12,12,12

Kick ass workout today, very pleased.

Bah, I just realized I just did pull 5 days ago.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

And don't worry about repeating this workout.  You can never have too much back!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Treadmill: 10 minutes
> *
> CG Pulldowns: *(120 sec RI's)
> 80 - 18
> ...



Lol, i wouldnt worry. Ive completely messed up the order of my workouts now. I keep getting confused on what to do next.

Dumbell Rows are looking scary!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks DOMS. 

Yeah I guess it's better to have back than front.     




Gazhole said:


> Lol, i wouldnt worry. Ive completely messed up the order of my workouts now. I keep getting confused on what to do next.
> 
> Dumbell Rows are looking scary!



Haha, yeah I saw that. At least I'm not the only one. 

I've been eating really well lately. Diet is always my biggest enemy, and when I eat like this I feel invincible in the gym. I think 110 might be a best for me. I'll have to check.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I've been eating really well lately. Diet is always my biggest enemy, and when I eat like this I feel invincible in the gym. I think 110 might be a best for me. I'll have to check.



Yeah, the diet thing is one of my downfalls too. A meal here, a meal there. It adds up.

Im lucky to stay above 180 the way ive been lately.

But yeah, 110 seems like a huge weight! Thats more than double what im doing


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, the diet thing is one of my downfalls too. A meal here, a meal there. It adds up.
> 
> Im lucky to stay above 180 the way ive been lately.
> 
> But yeah, 110 seems like a huge weight! Thats more than double what im doing



I've been keeping up with my supplements too. I bought one of those pill boxes that lays out the whole week and it's helped out a ton. 

I've been vascular as all hell lately.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Knocking out some pretty strong DB rows buddy!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Knocking out some pretty strong DB rows buddy!



I'm tryin!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Push 4/26/07*

*Elliptical: *10 minutes
*
Incline DB Press:* (75 sec RI's)
45's - 12
60's - 12
80's - 8,8,8
*
Nautilus Shoulder Press:* (60 sec RI's)
95 - 12,12,10

*Dips ss/w Lateral Raises:* (60 sec RI's)
BW - 8,8,8
20's - 12,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns:* (60 sec RI's)
150 - 12,12,12

Shit, Incline DB's were hard!! It's been a few months since I've done them so I guess I should be happy with what I did. They kinda burned me out for the rest of the workout though. My tri's are fried. 

Some asshole was using the shoulder press for a god damned phone booth. I asked him nicely if I could work in with him, so he just took the call to the weighted crunch machine. 

That guy is ALWAYS on the fucking phone. Drives me bonkers.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Incline DB presses were nice and strong. I need to get back into some DB work, but my Db handles are fucked.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incline DB presses were nice and strong. I need to get back into some DB work, but my Db handles are fucked.



I used to do a little more, but I stopped doing DB's when I switched gyms. We have those huge rubber ones that are extremely cumbersome. The 110's look like they should be 200's. Makes them a pain in the ass to press with.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha.....ya I know the feeling. I dont know why they do that. Try getting a OLY Db bar and getting those things up with 130lbs on em and trying to press those! Now thats a bitch, they got the handles sticking out on the sides. URGH!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Lower Hammy 4/28/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*RDLs: *(90 sec RI's)
45 - 18
135 - 12
225 - 8,8,8

*Hypers:* (60 sec RI's)
BW- 12,12,12
*
Lying Leg Curls:* (60 sec RI's)
80 - 12,12,12
*
Nautilus Seated Calf:* (60 sec RI's)
130 - 25,25,25

Damn my lower back was cramping up like a bitch today. I wanted to go heavier on everything but I could hardly stand up straight after RDLs. Oh well, felt like an effective session, so that's all I can ask for.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

I did some lying leg curls the other day, and I have not done them in a l o n g time. My damn hams are killing me.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Whenever I do leg curls my fuckin hams cramp like crazy!


----------



## MCx2 (May 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I did some lying leg curls the other day, and I have not done them in a l o n g time. My damn hams are killing me.





Double D said:


> Whenever I do leg curls my fuckin hams cramp like crazy!



 


I felt it all weekend.


----------



## MCx2 (May 1, 2007)

*Lower Quads 5/1/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes
*
Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats:* (30 sec RI's)
45 - 12,12
135 - 12

*Leg Press:* (60 sec RI's)
4 plates - 12
6 plates - 12
8 plates - 12,12,10

*Leg Extensions:* (60 sec RI's)
110 - 12,12,12

Owned.


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

I am kinda lost on the squats. Is that DB squats or the bar?


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

Are you a fan of the Leg Extension, then?

Some people here despise it, lol.


----------



## MCx2 (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am kinda lost on the squats. Is that DB squats or the bar?



Hah, those were just warm-ups with the bar.



Gazhole said:


> Are you a fan of the Leg Extension, then?
> 
> Some people here despise it, lol.



I love leg extensions. They don't bother my knee any, and I just love the movement.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am kinda lost on the squats. Is that DB squats or the bar?



DB squats?   I am lost by your confusion!

A girl that used to fuck came over last night and started grabbing skin on my stomach.  She said I was fat.  She then said my left tit is bigger than my right tit.  This coming from a irish girl with a huge ass.  OH!  IT WAS THE GIRL THAT YOU GOT MAD AT AT FRIDAYS!

Anyway, I grabbed her fat and said  is this?  "I am bloated from my period."  Stupid bitch, it really fucking annoyed me.

I am working out at around 8 tonight.  Yay.


----------



## MCx2 (May 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> OH!  IT WAS THE GIRL THAT YOU GOT MAD AT AT FRIDAYS!



I tend to get pretty mad at worthless bitches with big mouthes, and no sense of humor.


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2007)

*Pull 5/3/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Seated CG Cable Row:* (90-120 sec RI's)
40 - 20
80 - 15
120 - 12
200 - 8,8,8

*DB Rows: *(90 sec RI's) w/straps
110's - 8,8,8
*
Straight Arm Pulldowns:* (60-90 sec RI's)
120 - 12,12,12
*
DB Curls:* (60 sec RI's)
30's - 12,12,12

Today was pretty good. Worked out with a partner today, hence the varying RI's.  Haven't missed a meal in a good while and it's been a few weeks since I've had an alcoholic beverage, feeling real strong.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2007)

Good DB Rows!  Finally some good numbers!  Good reps too!  Were you winded?


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good DB Rows!  _*Finally*_ some good numbers!  Good reps too!  Were you winded?



What's that supposed to mean.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Elliptical:* 10 minutes
> 
> *Seated CG Cable Row:* (90-120 sec RI's)
> 40 - 20
> ...



*STRAPS?  *





Killer stuff ReproBro ... 






I use em too


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *STRAPS?  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TY kind sir.  

I use them sparingly, and I always note when I do.


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2007)

*Push 5/4/07*

*Treadmill:* 10 minutes

*Elliptical:* 5 minutes

Let's see if I understand this tempo thing....

*BB Bench:* (90 sec. RI's, Tempo: 4/X/0)
45 - 18, 18
135 - 12
205 - 8,8,8    
*
Nautilus Shoulder Press:* (60 sec RI's, Tempo 5/X/0)
95 - 12,12,12

*Dips:* (60 sec RI's, Tempo 4/X/0)
BW - 8,8,8

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:* (45 sec RI's)
95 - 12,12,12

*Skullcrushers: *(60 sec RI's)
70 - 12,12,12

I'm the devil, I love metal.         

I've been kicking so much ass over the past few weeks. So very pleased. Bench seems to be rebounding nicely, and I just feel stronger all around. Stoked.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

Check this riff its fucking tasty!

Awesome session there man!

How did you find the tempos? 5 second negatives must have been death


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2007)

Oh doing the slow negatives huh?  Sucks doesnt it...?  No, its good, just a different feeling.

I decided last week that I did deads, that using straps for this could actually be needed.  These workouts are for mass, not numbers, so fuck it.  Plus, slow negatives arent going to net impressive numbers, straps or not.  However, it never fuckign occured to me last week to use a staggerred grip vs. using straps.    Ill do what I can next week.

How is your weight doing?  I havent been doing so hot.  I was 213lbs one day (but the next day I was 215lbs  ), so I decided to add 1-2 scoops to my protein shakes from now on.  I always took the suggested serving or LESS.  Never doubled up cuz of the thickness it would create, but at this point, I kinda need it.

Not to mention, during the first phase of my bulk, I was taking Herbal Burn for the energy effect.  I FUCKING LOST WEIGHT.  Yeah.  Oh yeah.  So now I tak ethe Green Teas I got for free when I ordered other supplements and kept the rest of the Herbal Burn for the cut coming up.  What an asshole I was thinking that Herbal B. didnt work.


----------



## MCx2 (May 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Check this riff its fucking tasty!
> 
> Awesome session there man!
> 
> How did you find the tempos? 5 second negatives must have been death



Yeah, those tempos are the death. I love em actually.   



AKIRA said:


> Oh doing the slow negatives huh?  Sucks doesnt it...?  No, its good, just a different feeling.
> 
> I decided last week that I did deads, that using straps for this could actually be needed.  These workouts are for mass, not numbers, so fuck it.  Plus, slow negatives arent going to net impressive numbers, straps or not.  However, it never fuckign occured to me last week to use a staggerred grip vs. using straps.    Ill do what I can next week.
> 
> ...



My weight is right around 210 I think. I was hovering around 200 but I don't think I was eating enough. I haven't felt this strong in ages, so I'm gonna continue to eat 3300+ cals a day.

I always make sure my shakes are around 50 grams of protein w/milk, and a little over 500 calories. That's 2 scoops of syntha-6 in 12-15 oz. of skim  milk. That plus a scoop of waxy maize in water and I'm good to go PWO. 

I had great success with Herbal Burn personally, and I still have a bottle on backup.


----------

